# The Shawshank Redemption



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ITV2 Tonight 21:00 - 23:50 (classic)


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Superb film. Was one of my late dads favourite films.


----------



## Mullan (Dec 9, 2012)

Really good film recommend to anyone who hasn't seen!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

yes excellent film , i remember a mate of mine describling it when i used to see it sitting on the side in his dads front room. Took me years after to watch it. Had he described it more like the film was , id of watched it alot sooner. Also got it on blu ray


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

I saw it for the first time last year, I'm ashamed to say I didn't see it sooner. It's one of the best films I have ever seen. The last 20 minutes or so are electric & lead to an amazing ending. A true classic.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

A film I never tire of watching. An absolute classic.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Yep got it on. Lost count the amount of times ive seen it.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

If that film was a tune it would be a CHOOON !!!!! Great film Seen it before , Going to watch it now


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

One of my favourite films! Classic.


----------



## Singeon (Mar 27, 2013)

Epic film - something very genuine about Morgan freeman that makes for a good performance.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Fantastic film, just got back from the boozer and watching it now.:thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Great film, really good from start to finish, one of those films that you can watch over and over and never get bored with it, I put it up there with Apollo 13 for me! My two favourite films!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

agreed, one of my all time favourite films. Never tire of watching it (its on Netflix as well now, for anyone who missed it and hasnt seen it )


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Brilliant film. Should have got Oscar for best picture that year instead of "Forrest Gump"


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

My favourite film of all time, simply brilliant.


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

hhmmm Green Mile ?


----------



## Singeon (Mar 27, 2013)

Another brilliant film, really liked hanks in that - so sad that Michael Clarke Duncan passed away last year


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome film. I remember borrowing it from my friend back at school on VHS and watched it several times since. This has just got me in the mood to watch it again. Guess what I'll be doing this weekend then....


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Borrowed it from a girl at work last week, typical! :lol:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Just started on itv2


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

3 copies on DVD, just in case!

Best film of all time.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome film. Watching it now.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Is this a film premier ?????


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

It's on ITV2.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

It's just started again on ITV2.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

mikethefish said:


> Is this a film premier ?????


Have you not seen it?

It's an absolute stonker of a film.....:thumb:

Who needs millions spent on special effects, when you can have a film like this.


----------

